# Book Early !



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

For those who do use Brittany Ferries for Spanish Routes, here is a reminder.

Brittany Ferries Spanish Routes (French too I have found). Have been very busy. Most of the routes i have tried to book this year were full.

I stayed up until 3:30 am the other morning trying to get onto BF's website. Finally managed to do so, booked a one way to Spain in August (3rd choice of date). Looked later that morning at 9am and the sailing was full.

I only realised the other day that our BF discount only covers the Fare, not the cabins or seats.

I am not posting for a debate or which is best, drive or Ferry. I am just warning those that are considering it for November onwards.

For us, BF Spanish routes work best, for this time without and next time with the motorhome.

TM


----------

